# red helmets and redphones....



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

that foam disc should/will come out. fwiw i have just got thru 2 pairs of the redphones (in a month) and they work like shit. not just bad audio quality but i mean like shit. every bump and its cutting out, shit. just switched to a skullcandy set for giro's, exact same thing as my red setup, no different tech/compatibility with helmet. the difference was immediately noticeable, hopefully they hold up better over the next few weeks/months.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

pailhead said:


> how the hell do you put them in?
> 
> The earpad has a foam disk, with a cut out in the middle, but it wont come out, it seems connected by a pretty thick part, i feel like if i try to rip it out ill rip out the outer foam disc in a bad way.


If you opened the zipper under the pad all the way to the end and trying to remove pads from the inside, you should be able to pry them easily.

hell, I have the helmet and headphones installed, dusting since april. I'll take a picture to show how it should be installed when I get home, just wait.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Thing is, there is like a 1/4" (0.5cm) pice of foam that connects it, as in, it's a single piece, i fear that if i try to pry it i'll take a huge chunk of the outer foam disc/tube with it. May be better to cut it, but ill wait for your pictures. Thanks!


The gyro set works in the red helmet?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

While we are on the topic of Red brand helmets, does anyone know how to make these things less warm?

Will pulling that foam out do anything?

This is my first year using a helmet (riding for 15+), but my ears are ON FIRE when I have my helmet on.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

So here are the pics. sorry for the quality, I'm too tired to set the DSLR. please let me know if you need better ones.

there is a clear cylindrical hole inside the pad, just enough to fit the speaker in. I think you can cut the part inside with a box cutter or sth like that.






about the other question: as you can see, the pad is held in place via 2 plastick brackets and one velcro. just remove the straps of helmet from the pad, carefully but firmly pull the pad from the ear places, it should come out.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the photos! This makes a lot of sense, i just cant figure out why the hell would they make that piece connected to the rest. Ill just use a cutter and remove it.


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

I run the skull candy. They work way better.


----------

